# edmonton canada



## reginaangulin (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi 

My husband is going for a interview next week for a job in Canada, which we are all very excited about, as he was let go last year, from his job here in Ireland . We have 1 boy who will be 6 in July. My Husbands job location might be in Edmonton, I have been looking on the internet, trying to find out where the best areas, school are etc. But I would love to see what other people think about Edmonton as a place, what the people are like, work, schools etc. Fingers crossed of course that he gets the Job first !

So any information would be great !!!!  

Thanks 

Regina


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Well to begin with Edmonton is a large city with some very nice areas to live, I prefer the north end of the city myself, north of yellowhead trail its seems the areas here are nice and the rents are reasonable ( dickensfield ) ( castledowns ) ( londonderry ) these areas are north of 137 avenue and between 121 street nw and 50th street nw , if you go to the south side ( millwoods )its a little bit more expsensive, there are plenty of schools in the north end and shopping as well, your not far from these at all.
You might want to find out where in the city he would be working as with it being large it could be slow in morning and afternoon rush hour traffic so if you know where the job is located it might be easier to get the area to move to, also be prepared for nice hot summers and cold winters, it can be between -5 to -30 in the winter.
It is a good city to live in with plenty of things to do, it has the biggest shopping mall in the world called west edmonton mall, massive with all the shops, indoor water park with wave pool and plenty of slides, indoor theme park with rides and games, indoor ice rink for skating, 3 cinemas for movies, plenty of food courts for eating, and shops shops shops, its located at 170th street and 87th avenue.
What type of work is he going for and wish you all the best.


----------



## reginaangulin (Jan 22, 2010)

HI 

Thank you so much for your imformation, We wont know where John could be 
placed untill he goes for his interview but I will keep you informed !
He was just told that there was opportunities in Alberta & Saskatchewan. He is in the roofing trade & studying accounts at the moment while he is out of work .
I hope to find some work too, if he gets it & we follow him over, Im a therapist here in Ireland for Eating Dusorders & Obesity, but I will want to settle my son in first before I start looking. 

I do worry about the winter time, where we are at the moment is in the country we moved from Dublin to Wexford and during the winter here, it is very isolated & the whole town stalls when there is a bit of Ice or Snow every where shuts down so alot of the winter we are stuck indoors & I worry this would be the case as Canadas Winters are so cold, but I dont mind the cold once I can do something or go somewhere. The shops sound great  
















jen45 said:


> Well to begin with Edmonton is a large city with some very nice areas to live, I prefer the north end of the city myself, north of yellowhead trail its seems the areas here are nice and the rents are reasonable ( dickensfield ) ( castledowns ) ( londonderry ) these areas are north of 137 avenue and between 121 street nw and 50th street nw , if you go to the south side ( millwoods )its a little bit more expsensive, there are plenty of schools in the north end and shopping as well, your not far from these at all.
> You might want to find out where in the city he would be working as with it being large it could be slow in morning and afternoon rush hour traffic so if you know where the job is located it might be easier to get the area to move to, also be prepared for nice hot summers and cold winters, it can be between -5 to -30 in the winter.
> It is a good city to live in with plenty of things to do, it has the biggest shopping mall in the world called west edmonton mall, massive with all the shops, indoor water park with wave pool and plenty of slides, indoor theme park with rides and games, indoor ice rink for skating, 3 cinemas for movies, plenty of food courts for eating, and shops shops shops, its located at 170th street and 87th avenue.
> What type of work is he going for and wish you all the best.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

reginaangulin said:


> HI
> 
> Thank you so much for your imformation, We wont know where John could be
> placed untill he goes for his interview but I will keep you informed !
> ...


 Well one thing ou dont have to worry about is things shutting down in the winter in canada, nothing shuts down, you keep driving, the roads get cleared and gritted, schools are open, shops are open, buses still run, everything is the same in winter the only difference is theres snow and its cold but things go on as normal not like here when they get 6 inches of snow and it is classed as a storm and winter freeze. the weather doesnt stop people or cars in canada, so it really isnt that bad at all, just colder and more snow then your used to.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi
It is best to find a home near or en route to your husbands work. My husband was out of work for 2 years when we decided to 'go for it'. We came for Xmas and did lots of investigation, opened a bank account and went through the internet looking at companies he could apply to. Then back in UK sent out email CV's and got a few replies. He then flew to Canada on 28th March went for an interview and was offered a job on 2nd April. As the company was on the east side of Edmonton we looked at that side of the city. We loved Sherwood Park (only a 20 min drive to his work!) so bought an acreage just east of it. We have loved the atmosphere, the opportunities for us & children and the community here. We enjoy Edmonton as it is a really nice looking city and full of every activity you can think of. Winter is well catered for as well as summer - you are never exposed to the elements unless you choose. Good luck.


----------



## reginaangulin (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Mandy 

Thanks for the reply. Its all sounding good ! I must get my husband to send his cv off too, to other companys looking for roofers, rather than relying on the interview in Dublin.

Thanks again 






MandyB said:


> Hi
> It is best to find a home near or en route to your husbands work. My husband was out of work for 2 years when we decided to 'go for it'. We came for Xmas and did lots of investigation, opened a bank account and went through the internet looking at companies he could apply to. Then back in UK sent out email CV's and got a few replies. He then flew to Canada on 28th March went for an interview and was offered a job on 2nd April. As the company was on the east side of Edmonton we looked at that side of the city. We loved Sherwood Park (only a 20 min drive to his work!) so bought an acreage just east of it. We have loved the atmosphere, the opportunities for us & children and the community here. We enjoy Edmonton as it is a really nice looking city and full of every activity you can think of. Winter is well catered for as well as summer - you are never exposed to the elements unless you choose. Good luck.


----------



## reginaangulin (Jan 22, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Well one thing ou dont have to worry about is things shutting down in the winter in canada, nothing shuts down, you keep driving, the roads get cleared and gritted, schools are open, shops are open, buses still run, everything is the same in winter the only difference is theres snow and its cold but things go on as normal not like here when they get 6 inches of snow and it is classed as a storm and winter freeze. the weather doesnt stop people or cars in canada, so it really isnt that bad at all, just colder and more snow then your used to.


This is great to know,it was my only worry ! I can rest easy now !


----------

